# North Sea Cycle Route; Zeebrugge to Calais



## 14june1942 (15 Nov 2007)

Has anyone cycled this section; I'd like info on type of surface, quality of signposting, whether continuous etc. I plan to catch a train at Calais; does anyone know whether SNCF give discount to oldies?


----------



## 14june1942 (15 Nov 2007)

Has anyone cycled this section; I'd like info on type of surface, quality of signposting, whether continuous etc. I plan to catch a train at Calais; does anyone know whether SNCF give discount to oldies?


----------



## raybo (15 Nov 2007)

Here is an excellent website for the entire North Sea Cycle Route

Ray


----------



## raybo (15 Nov 2007)

Here is an excellent website for the entire North Sea Cycle Route

Ray


----------



## Andy in Sig (15 Nov 2007)

I know Bikeline has published books for some sections of the N Sea route and maybe one of them does the Calais stretch. It would be worth looking at their websiite.


----------



## Andy in Sig (15 Nov 2007)

I know Bikeline has published books for some sections of the N Sea route and maybe one of them does the Calais stretch. It would be worth looking at their websiite.


----------



## HJ (15 Nov 2007)

Andy in Sig said:


> I know Bikeline has published books for some sections of the N Sea route and maybe one of them does the Calais stretch. It would be worth looking at their websiite.



I have had a quick look at the Bikeline web site and the Section the N Sea route they publish in _English_ is from Tønder to Skagen (the Danish bit). I think you can most of the route published in German, given that their map are so good, it probably worth getting them even if you don't know any German.


----------



## HJ (15 Nov 2007)

Andy in Sig said:


> I know Bikeline has published books for some sections of the N Sea route and maybe one of them does the Calais stretch. It would be worth looking at their websiite.



I have had a quick look at the Bikeline web site and the Section the N Sea route they publish in _English_ is from Tønder to Skagen (the Danish bit). I think you can most of the route published in German, given that their map are so good, it probably worth getting them even if you don't know any German.


----------



## snorri (16 Nov 2007)

The North Sea cycle route has been shortened, and now bypasses Belgium and France. Also the website is out of date, showing a non existent ferry route. The North Sea route followed the Den Helder to Boulogne route LF1 for that section with an optional tee off to Calais. This route was well surfaced but poorly signposted in France and Belgium, and also went inland taking the picturesque rather than direct route.
I can't recall any problems cycling Calais - Zeebrugge direct, just pick up a map at Zeebrugge and keep the sea on your right and south west on your compass. It might be worth going inland to avoid Dunkirk which can be a bit messy to get through without forward planning. All well surfaced, but Belgian signposting is probably not the best in Europe.


----------



## snorri (16 Nov 2007)

The North Sea cycle route has been shortened, and now bypasses Belgium and France. Also the website is out of date, showing a non existent ferry route. The North Sea route followed the Den Helder to Boulogne route LF1 for that section with an optional tee off to Calais. This route was well surfaced but poorly signposted in France and Belgium, and also went inland taking the picturesque rather than direct route.
I can't recall any problems cycling Calais - Zeebrugge direct, just pick up a map at Zeebrugge and keep the sea on your right and south west on your compass. It might be worth going inland to avoid Dunkirk which can be a bit messy to get through without forward planning. All well surfaced, but Belgian signposting is probably not the best in Europe.


----------



## Andy in Sig (16 Nov 2007)

The Bikeline books are IMO of use to non-English speakers because the maps are clear, a list of hotels is a list of hotels and the text is essentially an accompanyment to the mapping.


----------



## Andy in Sig (16 Nov 2007)

The Bikeline books are IMO of use to non-English speakers because the maps are clear, a list of hotels is a list of hotels and the text is essentially an accompanyment to the mapping.


----------



## old donald (17 Nov 2007)

Cycled around the Pas de Calais in Oct this year. on my first day I went from Zeebrugge to the other side of Calais - total 97 miles. I did parts of the coastal route - the bits I did, tended to be more like Promenardes with people out walking by the beach etc the surface was fine although drfting sand could be quite tricky on the loaded tourer - could be a bit slippy - It is worth doing these because some of these were truly excellent. I didn't see any signs for the North Sea coastal route. 
Dunkirk was truly awful (busy and Industrial) and I got lost. Avoid it if you can. The Ostend stretch of the coastal route was great - lots of Cafee's etc for the pit stops. 

The Other side of Dunkirk was also fine - Gravelines was worth a stop.

Have a good trip


----------



## snorri (17 Nov 2007)

old donald said:


> on my first day I went from Zeebrugge to the other side of Calais - total 97 miles.




I see, so where does the "old" come from in your user name:?:


----------



## old donald (17 Nov 2007)

Snorri - it was the excitement of the first day - plus it is very flat - so provided there is no head wind it is grand cycling country.

Needless to say - I did not repeat this first days mileage over the next 4 days.


----------



## snorri (17 Nov 2007)

It is flat indeed, but like you I found it interesting.


----------



## HJ (17 Nov 2007)

Andy in Sig said:


> The Bikeline books are IMO of use to non-English speakers because the maps are clear, a list of hotels is a list of hotels and the text is essentially an accompanyment to the mapping.



Agreed, that is what I was trying to say above, there are worth it for the maps and the map keys are given in English in all editions, you don't need the text.


----------



## Andy in Sig (18 Nov 2007)

Except maybe for those bits where they put, say, a red exclamation mark on a dangerous bit of road. You could be trying to decipher the text bit and booomph! you're the new mascot on the front of a lorry!


----------



## Tony (22 Nov 2007)

> There's a memeber on here called Tony, or Tourist Tony. I think he's done it.
> 
> If you can find his name on the member list you can pm or email him. He hasn't been around for a while.




Already replied to this elsewhere, so job done. Am at present in Oz having finished a ride round WA coast from Perth to Kalgoorlie. Now in Cairns having a break....
For those still in search of answers: The Belgian IGN do a 1:50,000 map which covers the coastline as a two-sided strip. The bit from Gravelines to Dunkirk involves an awful two-mile straight south of the aluminium plant. There is a signed cycle route from Dunkirk town centre towards Calais by way of La Grande Synthe.The promenades are often full of peds (and erratic leisure riders), but beat cycling on a narrow kerbed strip between pavement and tram line, too narrow for safe overtakes. The surface is often block paving, and often has tyre-grabbing seams. Not good for road bikes, but bearable with, say, 32mm. The signposting is by white A4 sized plaques attached to lamposts et al. Beware of priorities at junctions--some have the cycle lane with priority, some do not. There is a dinky closed bridge at, IIRC, Nieuwpoort, which you can still ride across and avoid a long haul round the harbour.


----------



## snorri (25 Nov 2007)

User said:


> Since when? I cycled on the North Sea route through Belgium and France this summer. As far as I am aware, the shortened route now ends at Calais.



I passed comment after looking at the website which has been amended since my NSCR tour several years ago, France is no longer mentioned and there is little or no detail for Belgium.
http://www.northsea-cycle.com/
There is actually a cycle carrying ferry from Zeebrugge to the UK, but the ferry is discontinued between Lerwick and Bergen. As this ferry is still on the NSCR website, I would be wary of relying on the website for current information. 
As you say, there are still routes for cyclists but it would appear that France is no longer included in the "official" NSCR.


----------



## HJ (1 Dec 2007)

User said:


> Since when? It was supposed to end at Zeebrugge but doesn't as there is no ferry from Zeebrugge to the UK that carries bicycles.



Of course there is a ferry from Zeebrugge to the UK that carries bicycles, Supperfast Ferries, or are you thinking of some other UK?

Should be quite handy for getting back to Burntisland...


----------



## 14june1942 (6 Dec 2007)

H Jock: Superfast is indeed handy for Burntisland; used it back in June for my tour from Zeebruge to Venice. For next year we have decided against the NSCR in favour the Bike Express to Orleans then a leisurely ride to Montpellier; that way we cut out the (relatively) uninteresting transit of northern France.


----------



## Fietslogies (26 Jan 2008)

*Cycling in Belgium (Flanders) along towpaths, canals, rivers, ...*

Hi,
Quite close to the sea and with much more comfort is this one :

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-pat...wpoort-Oostende-Brugge-Damme-Maldegem-Eeklo-G

You can combine it with part of

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Ghent-Bruges

This one is passing through Zeebrugge.

More maps :
http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/by/fietslogies

You can also pick up the LF1, one of the many long distance cycle routes in Flanders and the Netherlands.







Cheers,
Fietslogies


----------



## Fietslogies (22 Feb 2009)

*Cycling along the Belgian coast : Kustfietsroute*

If speed is not your major concern, these 2 free PDF-files show the Belgian part of the North Sea Cycle Route. The maps are very detailed, the route is about 84 km and brings you from France along Adinkerke, De Panne, Oostduinkerke, Nieuwpoort, Lombardsijde, Westende, Middelkerke, Raversijde, Oostende, Bredene, De Haan, Wenduine, Blankenberge, Zeebrugge, Heist and Knokke to Cadzand in the Netherlands.

http://fietsen-wandelen.be/uploadedFiles/KFR_NL_R.pdf

http://fietsen-wandelen.be/uploadedFiles/KFR_NL_V.pdf

Have fun


----------

